# Unsure of some stuff



## VoidSpace (Apr 29, 2019)

Been thinking about variations of the nomadic lifestyle since I was in middle school and truly its the only thing I can think of that would bring me a sense of purpose beyond the rat race. Society scares the shit outta me and I dont want to continue on the path towards that lifestyle. The issue lies in the fact that I have near no experience beyond a few roadtrips and I dont want to fling myself into a lifestyle like squatting or vanlife and have it end up not working out and then im fucked. Any thoughts? This is basically my only choice besides a 9-5 shit job forever. I wish it was easy to choose.


----------



## Anagor (Apr 29, 2019)

Well, start with small steps. You don't have to burn all bridges before you know what you like and what not. Do a few small hitchhiking trips. Sleep in hostels perhaps or on camp sides. See how it is for you to get out of your comfort zone. And if you like it, continue. If you don't then perhaps change the way you travel. There are so many kinds of traveling you can choose.


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 29, 2019)

one piece of advice that could makes life easier in the long run, whatever you do - is ditch consumerism and the Western desire to spend, spend, spend ! most 'normal' people in our glorious society are completely weighed down by their need to pay for shiny new 'things' constantly - you know how it goes - nice house / car / phone / TV / clothes / vacation / tattoos etc etc - this is what keeps you in a shit job for the rest of your life ! if you can take a step back, work out what's really important to you and lead a simpler life, then you won't have to work so much, coz the money you do earn will last a hell of a lot longer !

it's also a bit of a myth that you must choose early on to either drop out or work the 9-5 for 40 years - with a bit of planning and cunning you can lead a rich and varied life and have time to chase all your dreams, however much they might appear to conflict....


----------



## VoidSpace (Apr 29, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> one piece of advice that could makes life easier in the long run, whatever you do - is ditch consumerism and the Western desire to spend, spend, spend ! most 'normal' people in our glorious society are completely weighed down by their need to pay for shiny new 'things' constantly - you know how it goes - nice house / car / phone / TV / clothes / vacation / tattoos etc etc - this is what keeps you in a shit job for the rest of your life ! if you can take a step back, work out what's really important to you and lead a simpler life, then you won't have to work so much, coz the money you do earn will last a hell of a lot longer !
> 
> it's also a bit of a myth that you must choose early on to either drop out or work the 9-5 for 40 years - with a bit of planning and cunning you can lead a rich and varied life and have time to chase all your dreams, however much they might appear to conflict....


Perhaps for some but I am not a smart nor a very patient man. I have no interest in money and and really am just angry I jave to use it at all. the issue lies in my internal doubts I guess. but good advice nonetheless, thank you.


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 29, 2019)

I'd say have a go at the travelling life - we all have doubts / anxieties about the unknown - it's completely natural.... even if you don't get on with it well hey you tried - and the mainstream is always waiting for you / us to return - at least you'd put the shitty job off for a few years !


----------



## Maki40 (Apr 29, 2019)

I eased myself into it. I left my dickhead roommate and started living out my truck. I kept my stuff in a storage unit. Then, I got rid of my stuff and the storage unit and packed the redt of my stuff in my truck. Then, i got slowly got rid of more stuff so I had more room in the truck. Then i got a backpack and got rid of the truck. I had a big pack full of stuff. Then i got rid of most the stuff in my pack. I couldn't be happier. I'm about as minimalist as it gets. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner. 
This lifestyle can be hard at times. But no harder than regular life. And the more experience you get the better off you'll be. Knowledge is the best thing to carry with you. It's lightweight, no one can steal it from you, and it can overcome anything. 
I wanna say just dive into it, but it will be hard, and I feel ya on the whole don't wanna be fucked.. but last thing is that which doesn't kill you will make you stronger and there's a certain amount of faith you need to just trust everything will be fine. Seems like when i really need something, it pops out of thin air like magic. I keep my karma clean though. Ride out the hard times and the good times will be good.


----------



## VoidSpace (Apr 29, 2019)

Maki40 said:


> I eased myself into it. I left my dickhead roommate and started living out my truck. I kept my stuff in a storage unit. Then, I got rid of my stuff and the storage unit and packed the redt of my stuff in my truck. Then, i got slowly got rid of more stuff so I had more room in the truck. Then i got a backpack and got rid of the truck. I had a big pack full of stuff. Then i got rid of most the stuff in my pack. I couldn't be happier. I'm about as minimalist as it gets. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.
> This lifestyle can be hard at times. But no harder than regular life. And the more experience you get the better off you'll be. Knowledge is the best thing to carry with you. It's lightweight, no one can steal it from you, and it can overcome anything.
> I wanna say just dive into it, but it will be hard, and I feel ya on the whole don't wanna be fucked.. but last thing is that which doesn't kill you will make you stronger and there's a certain amount of faith you need to just trust everything will be fine. Seems like when i really need something, it pops out of thin air like magic. I keep my karma clean though. Ride out the hard times and the good times will be good.


Thank you, this is actually very helpful


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Apr 30, 2019)

*Hope this is not off topic but here's what you can do. Just take a vacation from your job. Grab a backpack and just go and test the waters then go from there.*


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 30, 2019)

My key to survival has always been to have some skills, wether that be trade skills or supreme street smarts. You got to have something to offer the world, cant just go out there and take take take, because you wont get much back. So if you figure how to survive in that realm..who the fuck needs a 9-5??!!!!


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 30, 2019)

Maki40 said:


> I eased myself into it. I left my dickhead roommate and started living out my truck. I kept my stuff in a storage unit. Then, I got rid of my stuff and the storage unit and packed the redt of my stuff in my truck. Then, i got slowly got rid of more stuff so I had more room in the truck. Then i got a backpack and got rid of the truck. I had a big pack full of stuff. Then i got rid of most the stuff in my pack. I couldn't be happier. I'm about as minimalist as it gets. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.
> This lifestyle can be hard at times. But no harder than regular life. And the more experience you get the better off you'll be. Knowledge is the best thing to carry with you. It's lightweight, no one can steal it from you, and it can overcome anything.
> I wanna say just dive into it, but it will be hard, and I feel ya on the whole don't wanna be fucked.. but last thing is that which doesn't kill you will make you stronger and there's a certain amount of faith you need to just trust everything will be fine. Seems like when i really need something, it pops out of thin air like magic. I keep my karma clean though. Ride out the hard times and the good times will be good.



I love way you put this. Rapid downsizing.


----------



## CelticWanderer (May 1, 2019)

if yer 18-25 years old you could try a conservation corp that offers housing. Go work in the woods for a season, save all yer cash and then travel back home by whatever means suites yer fancy. Might let you test the waters without having to totally jump ship. The California Conservation Corps Backcountry Trails Program always needs good people. 5 months living in the wilderness of cali doing backbreaking work every single day. It'll temper you for sure, and you'll walk out with a decent chunk O change. They justed started a new season, so youd have a year to gear up for the next one. Starts mid april.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 5, 2019)

VoidSpace said:


> Been thinking about variations of the nomadic lifestyle since I was in middle school and truly its the only thing I can think of that would bring me a sense of purpose beyond the rat race. Society scares the shit outta me and I dont want to continue on the path towards that lifestyle. The issue lies in the fact that I have near no experience beyond a few roadtrips and I dont want to fling myself into a lifestyle like squatting or vanlife and have it end up not working out and then im fucked. Any thoughts? This is basically my only choice besides a 9-5 shit job forever. I wish it was easy to choose.



I agree with what everyone else has replied to you on here. I just wanna respond to what you said in your original post about "having a sense of purpose beyond the rat race".
You sound like a good candidate for alternative travel, but dont be surprised if that sense of purpose dries up a bit and you just feel like youre going from place to place and not really doing shit after a while.
I feel like my sense of purpose is something that is definitely running dry in my life, and i really wanna get out of the migrant lifestyle sometimes, but then i change my mind and keep doing it lol.
I dont regret traveling at all, but its like the more comfortable and better i get with it the harder it is to give up.
I think thats kinda why people find it so hard to give up their jobs and housed up lifestyles too.
If i were you id go for it, and take peoples advice on here, cuz they are living testaments that you probably wont regret it.
Just remember any kind of experience is valuable in life. Even work experience, so dont be too scared to dabble in the 9-5.

Youre gonna want a break from being broke. Its a full time job! Mwa ha ha!


----------



## Anagor (May 7, 2019)

ToadStuff said:


> Youre gonna want a break from being broke. Its a full time job! Mwa ha ha!



Haha, true!

Plus, one has to find out if this lifestyle is okay for them. In my opinion it's not enough to read about it and imagine.

So, it's a good idea to just try it out for a relatively short period of time without burning bridges.

It's not for everyone to live out of a backpack for like two weeks or a month.

If found out I like lightweight travel, with not much more then just one or two sleeping bags and the clothes on my back.


----------



## tchavers (May 8, 2019)

ToadStuff said:


> You sound like a good candidate for alternative travel, but dont be surprised if that sense of purpose dries up a bit and you just feel like youre going from place to place and not really doing shit after a while.
> I feel like my sense of purpose is something that is definitely running dry in my life, and i really wanna get out of the migrant lifestyle sometimes, but then i change my mind and keep doing it lol.



Reminds me of a quote I heard years ago that really stuck with me. "If you watch the sun rise/set enough times, it just becomes 6:00." I know that's been true for me at points for me while traveling. It's usually when I first start going out again or when I have been cooped up a while and start looking back on my trips that I appreciate them most. Once I'm out for a while or consistently, it kind of just becomes the routine.


----------

